
A Leadership Library for Engineers - chapati2301
https://leadership-library.dev
======
cnj
Cool, this looks nice!

I'm currently mentoring new tech leads, and I'm using books heavily as a tool.
I usually break a book into two or three parts which we discuss and try to
apply to our every-day problems. It works quite well.

However the biggest challenge I had wasn't finding good leadership books, but
narrowing my list of books down.

I currently read with my mentees:

\- The Managers Path

\- Elastic Leadership

\- Simply Said: Communicating Better at Work and Beyond

\- Nonviolent communication

"Simply Said" is a good example for my struggle: I picked it because I needed
a single book that covers written communication, presentations, body language,
focus on the needs of the person communicated to etc.

There are surely better books for each topic individually, but picking a
single one was tough!

~~~
chingv
So glad to hear you’re finding Simply Said helpful!

That’s our company’s book, written by our managing partner, Jay Sullivan. I
was pleasantly surprised to see it pop up while browsing HN.

What’s one thing you learned from the book that’s been helpful for you?

(Nonviolent Communication is also a good one that’s on my reading list)

~~~
cnj
The advice on trying to pick one person per sentence and to keep eye contact
with that person was most helpful for me. I either tended to flick between
people quickly, or look at one person for a longer period of time.

------
hliyan
I've read and can highly recommend the following three from the leadership
list:

1\. Turn The Ship Around: A True Story of Building Leaders by Breaking the
Rules

2\. The First 90 Days: Proven Strategies for Getting Up to Speed Faster and
Smarter

3\. Principles: Life and Work

------
chapati2301
A curated collection of engineering leadership resources that I wish I had
when I took on my first management role. Hope you find something useful :)

~~~
royosherove
Can I also recommend my book for software team leads to be included? "Elastic
Leadership: Growing Self Organizing Teams"
[https://www.manning.com/books/elastic-
leadership](https://www.manning.com/books/elastic-leadership)

------
wjossey
This is a wonderfully curated resource! Thank’s for putting it together.

As you look to put things into practice from the resources you find here, I’d
love to offer myself up to help in your learning journey. I run a 100% free
mentoring service for live 1:1 conversations with managers and leaders. In the
past 12 months, I’ve met with over 100 managers, and I’ve held over 150
sessions. I do sessions 5 days a week, and I’ve met truly wonderful people
from this community through this service project.

[https://freemanagermentor.com](https://freemanagermentor.com)

Hope to talk with you soon!

~~~
realgabriel
I would love to know more about this project of yours. Do you have something
written about how did you got it started, what lessons have you learned, or
plans for the future?

------
Ozzie_osman
This is a great list.

Missing from the Architecture & System Design list is Martin Kleppmann's
Designing Data Intensive Application, IMO the best modern book on systems /
scalability.

------
xwowsersx
Error 1027, This website has been temporarily rate limited

------
flyingbutt
I am not familiar with the books in most of the categories however, I can say
with confidence that the "Startup Books" section lacks a lot of books for
leadership, let alone for leader engineers.

